# sx2 or sx3?



## swenny (Jul 29, 2008)

Thinking about getting a new auto-just wanna no what the difference is between sx2-x3 is it internal(guts) or just external. I found a NIB sx2 for 600.00 and I'm not sure if can drop another 300.00 on a x3 any info good or bad would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you won't be disappointed in either. My X-3 has an adjustable stock. If I would have found your deal before I bought mine, I wouldn't hesitate to buy. I don't think they make the X-2 any more, that would be the only hang up I would have. But I know you can get it serviced if needed.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

The SX3 weighs about 1 lb. less than the SX2, pick the 2 up, it's a very noticable difference, the SX3 is adjustable for length, drop and cast. Does the SX2 your looking at have the DuraTouch finish? I'm addicted to the feel of the SX3 and SX2 with this finish, I went as far as buying a Browning X-Bolt, 270WSM over the Tikka because of the DuraTouch. As mentioned above, you can't go wrong with either but there are noticable differences. Good Luck and have fun. Oh, one more thing to mention. I have the SX3 in 3.5", I have not had a single problem shooting 7/8oz. trap loads up to 2 1/4 oz. 3.5" mags, Very versatile gun.


----------



## swenny (Jul 29, 2008)

NDWirehair said:


> The SX3 weighs about 1 lb. less than the SX2, pick the 2 up, it's a very noticable difference, the SX3 is adjustable for length, drop and cast. Does the SX2 your looking at have the DuraTouch finish? I'm addicted to the feel of the SX3 and SX2 with this finish, I went as far as buying a Browning X-Bolt, 270WSM over the Tikka because of the DuraTouch. As mentioned above, you can't go wrong with either but there are noticable differences. Good Luck and have fun. Oh, one more thing to mention. I have the SX3 in 3.5", I have not had a single problem shooting
> loads up to 2 1/4 oz. 3.5" mags, Very versatile gun.


 I'm glad to hear they handle lite trap loads-right now i have a franchi I-12....all i can say is JUNK jams on various loads heavy goose to 1oz trap-unbeleivable! Dealer says it just needs break in time-had it for 2 yrs now and 500 rnds run thru it-still jams up on any trap loads. Inertia powered crap!!! Thanks for the advice guys!


----------

